# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Compreender o Cálcio e a Alcalinidade

## Julio Macieira

*Compreender o Cálcio e a Alcalinidade*

Artigo de Anthony Calfo
Tradução de Pedro Nuno Ferreira

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a tarde a todos

Numa altura em que têm surgido alguns tópicos sobre este tema fundamental para o bem estar do recife, e que eu próprio ando a fazer experiências com o Hidróxido de cálcio e tu também Nuno Silva http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9006, entendi ser oportuna a tradução e publicação do artigo em causa que complementei com algumas imagens que escolhi das muitas existentes no "baú" cada vez mais rico que é a nossa galeria. Ao autor das mesmas, o Júlio Macieira, agradeço a gentileza de as ter cedido. Escolhi estas porque para além de ser um animal lindíssimo, são fotografias de um animal que vive num sistema bem gerido que é o aquário do Júlio Macieira.

Aqui estão mais alguns artigos que poderão consultar e que complementam este artigo do Anthony Calfo. 

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issu...l2004/chem.htm

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-02/rhf/index.php

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-12/rhf/index.php


  este outro aqui, 

http://www.reefscapes.net/articles/b...alkwasser.html





  é minha intenção traduzi-lo e publicá-lo lado a lado com o texto original, até porque estou a fazer a experiência que nele vem descrita. Estou a pensar em fazer uma apanhado deste artigo e de vários outros como os acima mencionados e isso porque não é exactamente fácil obter a autorização dos autores, a sua atenção, interesse, ora eu não pretendo que isso impeça o acesso à informação e não vai impedir. Como sabem é pratica corrente efectuar trabalhos académicos em que se efectua consulta a varias obras, autores, tratados, etc... e por nossas palavras, transcrição directa mesmo de alguns excertos tipo...."blá blá blá....in compêndio x".. e assim sempre citando todas as fontes, como de resto o fazem o Anthony Calfo, Eric Borneman, etc... escrever os artigos, trabalhos, teses, etc... Já o fiz muitas vezes, dá mais trabalho mas é legitimo, legal, correcto, por isso daqui em diante se não for de uma maneira será de outra, sem a informação é que não vamos ficar! Ainda tenho muitos artigos do Anthony Calfo para traduzir e publicar, mas não duram para sempre, por isso já fica aqui a perspectiva da previsão do andamento futuro.
Espero que este artigo que traduzi e agora aqui é publicado ajude a esclarecer e a melhorar o desempenho de todos.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jorge Simões

Citação:"Um método potente e rápido para dosear Cálcio sem qualquer impacto no pH"

Parece-me uma soluçao para o problema do baixo nivel de calcio no meu sistema.

Em que dosagens deveer usado e qual o valor maximo de ppm que se deve subira de cda vez, alguem sabe?
Obrigado

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Jorge
Usas reactor de kalk ou calcio?

----------


## Jorge Simões

> Boas Jorge
> Usas reactor de kalk ou calcio?



Ola Marcos, só Reactor de Kalk

O Ca anda pelos 240 ppm, muito baixo portanto :Icon Cry: 

Já agora, qual a formula química do Cloreto de Cálcio?

----------


## Jorge Simões

Um excelente artigo para complementar este Tópico:

Solving Calcium and Alkalinity Problems

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/nov2002/chem.htm

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá  :Olá: 




> Ola Marcos, só Reactor de Kalk
> 
> O Ca anda pelos 240 ppm, muito baixo portanto
> 
> Já agora, qual a formula química do Cloreto de Cálcio?


Jorge, verifica os teus valores de Mg, porque devem estar baixos!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Ola Marcos, só Reactor de Kalk
> 
> O Ca anda pelos 240 ppm, muito baixo portanto
> 
> Já agora, qual a formula química do Cloreto de Cálcio?


Boas
Sabes qual valor de KH?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Estou a pensar em fazer uma apanhado deste artigo e de vários outros como os acima mencionados e isso porque não é exactamente fácil obter a autorização dos autores, a sua atenção, interesse, ora eu não pretendo que isso impeça o acesso à informação e não vai impedir.


Pedro nao sei se ja tentaste contactar reefs.org mas esta revista foi substituida por www.advancedaquarist.com

----------


## Jose Neves

Antes de mais parabens pelo topico :bompost:  , espero ler as varias opinioes de especiaistas para ver se continuo a aprender

----------


## Jorge Simões

> Boas
> Sabes qual valor de KH?



Sim tenho o KH a 7 dkh, quanto ao Mg vou comprar um teste para ver o que se passa.

Quanto ao Cloreto de Calcio li que nao altera o PH, poderá ter efeitos secundários a longo prazo mas não é minha intenção fazer uso continuado.
Gostaria de saber as proporções para dosagem e o valor máximo de aumento recomendado que julgo ser na ordem de 20 ppm/dia.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...
> 
> Já agora, qual a formula química do Cloreto de Cálcio?


Boas...

A fórmula é CaCl2. 

Um abraço...  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro nao sei se ja tentaste contactar reefs.org mas esta revista foi substituida por www.advancedaquarist.com


 :Olá: Boa noite Roberto

Obrigado pela informação. Não contactei ainda ninguém e de momento ando demasiado ocupado e cansado para tal. Seja como for já em tempos tal foi feito e foi "acolhido" com desconfiança se não mesmo desprezo. Vivemos num mundo livre pelo que a consulta e dissertação sobre várias obras para se construir um artigo nosso não é ilegal e é uma prática académica corrente. De igual modo não é plágio e sim um acto inteligente e eu por exemplo se fosse autor ficaria agradado se me citassem como bom exemplo de um ou outro assunto, mas eu sou eu, uma pessoa simples, o mesmo não acontece com outras pessoas como por exemplo um tal de Charles Dalbeek que tratou menos bem o Júlio a propósito deste assunto de traduzir e divulgar na nossa língua, o Português...enfim talvez não seja um caso como dizia George Orwell de que..._alguns animais são mais animais do que os outros animais_...talvez seja uma caso de..._business a usual, gentlemen_...ou... _anything for a "buck"_...seja lá o que for cá nos arranjaremos...só necessito de andar menos ocupado e não andar tão cansado. :SbOk3:  :Big Grin: 
Mais uma vez, obrigado pela informação e o interesse Roberto e aproveito também para felicitar os membros que têm aproveitado este artigo que traduzi para explorarem ainda mais o assunto. Os artigos que traduzo são para divulgar e para discutir construtivamente. Dá-me muito trabalho e naturalmente que fico compensado quando vejo estes desenvolvimentos de pessoas interessadas a procurarem saber mais, trocarem impressões, informações.

Já agora aproveito deixo no ar a seguinte questão:

Um dos aspectos muito importantes nesta questão de Cálcio e Alcalinidade, é o CO2 dissolvido na água onde se faz a mistura, ora porque não usar água carbonatada? Não digo água mineral gasocarbónica, como _pedras salgadas, vidago, camplilho_, etc...só para citar algumas, porque essas águas sendo excelentes para refrescar (com uma rodela de limão bem grossa :Coradoeolhos: ), aliviar a digestão, terapia, são ricas em elementos químicos que não são desejáveis no sistema, mas porque não usar água de osmose, ou água desionizada, ou até mesmo da torneira a que injectamos dióxido de carbono, como se faz para as garrafas que se usam nos bares? Se calhar é uma pergunta disparatada, mas ocorreu-me e como não encontrei respostas, fica aqui e quem sabe a ideia.

Algumas respostas entretanto encontradas
Água carbonatada ou gasocarbónica H2CO3
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbonated_water

Carbonatar
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbonation

Carbonação     Ca(OH)2 + CO2 »»» CaCO3 + H2O 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbonatation

Baixar a alcalinidade com água carbonatada ou gasocarbónica
http://www.athiel.com/lib2/tips/lowering.html
http://www.athiel.com/lib3/lower.html
http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/cal...12698addkw.htm

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jorge Simões

> A fórmula é CaCl2.


Boa Noite!

Tanto quanto sei e tenho investigado, exitem duas variantes do Cloreto de Calcio, tal como se pode ler nesta página com calculador de Calcio:

http://www.andy-hipkiss.co.uk/index.....uk/cacalc.htm

O CaCl2 e o CaCl2.2H2O, o primeiro ao que parece, no seu estado puro e o segundo contém 2 moléculas de àgua. Sendo que no primeiro a dose é menor do que no segundo para subir os valores do Calcio, Daí a minha pergunta no que diz respeito à formula.

Obrigado a todos :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas
Roberto

Tenho aqui um teste de alkalinity, mas penso que veio dos USA
porque a escala é diferente.

Está em PPM (Meq/L) e diz que o ideal para Seawater é 125 (2.5) .

A escala vai de 0(0) a 360(7.2)
Conheçes esta escala. É um teste de strips.

Pergunto isto porque mencionas que o ideal seria estar entre os 8 e os 12 
na escala de dKH.

----------


## Carlos Conde

Já encontrei uma tabela com as escalas 
e equivalências. :SbSourire:  

obrigado na mesma.

----------


## David Pinto

ala boa tarde o meu kh ta um pouco baixo a 3 dias fiz o teste tava entre os 9 e os 10 ontem voltei a fazer e fiquei supriendido pois tava a 6 acham que e motivo para alarme o que devo fazer

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> ala boa tarde o meu kh ta um pouco baixo a 3 dias fiz o teste estava entre os 9 e os 10 ontem voltei a fazer e fiquei surpreendido pois estava a 6 acham que e motivo para alarme o que devo fazer


 :Olá: Viva David
A resposta já vai algo tardia mas ainda assim servirá para ti e para outros. Deves elevar o KH para pelo menos 8 porque 6 é muito baixo e pode motivar um desequilíbrio no pH. Os valores de KH devem situar-se ente 8 e 12.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## willian de assis

uso cloreto de calçio e ja ouvi dizer que é feito com carbonato de calçio e açido cloridrico ou seja a mesma funçao de qualquer organismo fazendo a digestão.

----------

